
Microsoft: 'Nobody loves developers more than us' - Libertatea
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2848977/microsoft-subnet/microsoft-nobody-loves-developers-more-than-us.html#tk.rss_all
======
Bahamut
I would love them more if Windows became more like Unix/Linux-based - the
absence of a lot of supported tooling prevents me from treating Windows as a
serious development environment.

~~~
FroshKiller
Yeah, they should open-source the .NET framework or something.

